# Connexion limité à 200 mo, c'est assez?



## Toinou04 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
je suis bénévole et j'ai le droit a des abonementS très avantageux chez Coriolis. Ce sont des forfait "temps réel". C'est a dire que l'on paie un abonement plus la communication téléphonique que l'on a utilisé pendant le moi. Par exemple si je n'appel pas pendant le moi, rien ne sont pas facturée pour mes appels vocaux. 
Il y a deux forfait data pour iPhone:
-l'un avec Internet et mail illimité avec une connexion limité à 200 mo
- l'autre avec  Internet et mail plus un tas de services (tv, Spot wifi, répondeur visuel, 1000 SMS offert...) avec une connexion limité à 1 go
J'ai du pal a savoir le quel est le plus aventageux, sachant que le prix va du simple au double. Est ce qu'une connexion limité a 200 mo est assez?


----------



## whereismymind (21 Juillet 2010)

Réponse de normand mais ça dépend de ce que tu vas faire avec en fait !!

Si tu consultes de temps en temps tes mails et tu surfes un peu ça passe. Mais pas 70 mails/jour et des heures de surf sinon tu pètes les scores et tes 200 Mo partiront en fumée rapidement !!!


----------



## Toinou04 (22 Juillet 2010)

J'ai du mal a m'imaginer. Un débit limité a 200 mo /mois c'est peu? Et 1 go /mois?


----------



## Pédrolinno (22 Juillet 2010)

Perso avec mon forfait UM, je n'ai que 250 mo et je n'ai pas de problème bien que je sois un "gros" consommateur du web... Bon certes à la maison je suis en wifi.

A l'extérieur, je relève mes mails régulièrement (5 mails sans pj par jours environ), je fais du gps : environ 100 km par semaine(je n'ai aucune idée de la conso d'un gps...), je consulte mes comptes bancaires quotidiennement et passe environ 1h sur divers forums par jour. Je n'ai pas l'impression de faire attention à ce quota et pourtant, il ne m'a jamais été bridé 

Pour répondre à ta question, 1go c'est cinq fois plus que 200 mo  
Si tu as du wifi à porté de main, ne te pose pas de question, 200 mo ça ira.


----------



## Toinou04 (22 Juillet 2010)

Ok ça me rassure. J'en ai un peu près la même utilisation.


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Juillet 2010)

Et puis un mois de test en étant attentif à la conso te permettra d'évaluer tes besoins.

A+


----------



## whereismymind (22 Juillet 2010)

Toinou04 a dit:


> J'ai du mal a m'imaginer. Un débit limité a 200 mo /mois c'est peu? Et 1 go /mois?



200 Mo/mois, c'est pas ton débit, c'est ton quota mensuel. C'est franchement déjà pas mal et comme il est dit au dessus, ça suffit largement pour ce genre d'utilisation car le GPS ça consomme pas mal quand même !!


----------



## K_ylla (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un peu le même soucis, c'est-a-dire que j'aimerais avoir un iphone avec le forfait M6 mobile by orange. Mon soucis est que internet est bloqué à 200Mo/mois, mais je me demandé si les mails compté, enfin je m'explique sur un iphone la boite mail est constamment connecté, est-ce que ceci compte dans les 200Mo? 
De plus, si j'ai bien compris, lorsque je rentrerai chez moi, l'iphone se connectera automatiquement sur le wifi donc les 200Mo ne seront pas utiliser! Est-ce bien cela?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## worldice (24 Janvier 2011)

K_ylla a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un peu le même soucis, c'est-a-dire que j'aimerais avoir un iphone avec le forfait M6 mobile by orange. Mon soucis est que internet est bloqué à 200Mo/mois, mais je me demandé si les mails compté, enfin je m'explique sur un iphone la boite mail est constamment connecté, est-ce que ceci compte dans les 200Mo?
> De plus, si j'ai bien compris, lorsque je rentrerai chez moi, l'iphone se connectera automatiquement sur le wifi donc les 200Mo ne seront pas utiliser! Est-ce bien cela?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.



C'est peut-être top tard mais en fait :
1) Pour les mails tu peux désactiver le Push. Le Push c'est quand il regarde toutes les secondes si tu as un mail en fait. Si tu recois un mail à 12h par exemple, tu aura une notification sur l'iPhone au plus tard à 12h01 (tu peux régler la récurrence ex 15min/30min/...) ou alors tu peux le désactiver et tu ne vois tes nouveaux mails que si tu va dans l'appli mails.

2) Oui, si ton wifi est activé sur l'iPhone, il se connectera tout seul, dès que tu rentre chez toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2011)

Si on a un réseau wi-fi chez soi, un forfait limité à quelques centaines de Mo par mois suffit. Surtout qu'à l'extérieur on a parfois la possibilité de se connecter gratuitement à des réseaux wi-fi.

Donc l'Internet par le réseau 3G, c'est uniquement quand on n'a aucun accès wi-fi.

Perso, c'est mon cas et les 500 Mo de mon forfait Orange (équivalant à 30 heures de surf sur le web) me suffisent amplement.

Il faut juste éviter les trucs lourds comme la visualisation de vidéos.


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai une question.. Ne me criez pas dessus par contre s'il vous plait ^^
Je compte changer de forfait, car le miens arrive à son terme.
Je compte opté pour un forfait, (qui n'est pas spécial Iphone, pour le payer moins chèr). Ce dernier est à 18.90 de Bouygue (Forfait éco) Et comprends SMS Illimité 24/24 et Emails et Internet "illimité" jusqu'a 250MO, réduit au delà, (forfait bloqué)
J'ai vu plusieurs forum parlant de sa, mais la réponse n'est jamais vraiment clair.
La voici:
Le forfait fonctionnera avec mon Iphone, ou les possesseurs d'Iphone sont obligés d'avoir un forfait dis Iphone? Et deuxième question (qui sera la dernière) Au bout des 250MO consommé, internet fonctionne toujours non? seulement, le débit est réduit? Ou je devrais payé en plus de la consommation ?

Merci =)


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2011)

Ce forfait fonctionnera pour iPhone. Tu n'auras juste pas accès aux spécificités de l'appareil comme la messagerie visuelle. Franchement, ce n'est pas une perte.

SI je comprends bien, oui, c'est bridé après 250 Mo, mais toujours accessible.


----------



## iMydna (28 Avril 2011)

D'accord, j'avais donc bien compris. Je te remercie =) Sa me permet de passé à un forfait de 19.90&#8364; Avec SMS gratuit que de 16 a 21, à un forfait à 18.90&#8364; avec SMS illimité et internet "Pseudo" limité =) Que de économie didons mdr, merci !!


----------

